# I'm worried about the reality!!!



## catgor_99 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm moving to Dubai in Janurary as a civil Engineer in Construction!!

I am waiting on my visa which is due next week! I haven't heard any news in the last few days/week and I'm worried my new job could be cancelled!!

My Girlfriend is moving out on feb 2009 and worried she might not get a job!
She works in the insurance sector and has a law degreee!!

Am I right to be worried or is a lot of the press and media being over catious


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

catgor_99 said:


> I'm moving to Dubai in Janurary as a civil Engineer in Construction!!
> 
> I am waiting on my visa which is due next week! I haven't heard any news in the last few days/week and I'm worried my new job could be cancelled!!
> 
> ...


Hi catgor_99, did you apply for the visa or the company did


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

catgor_99 said:


> I'm moving to Dubai in Janurary as a civil Engineer in Construction!!
> 
> I am waiting on my visa which is due next week! I haven't heard any news in the last few days/week and I'm worried my new job could be cancelled!!
> 
> ...


Read some of the posts on here. People are losing their jobs here left right and chelsea. My advice is twofold. 

1. If you have a job then think very carefully about what you're giving up
2. If you really want to come out here make sure you're ready with a fallback plan if it does go Pete Tong

I'd be very careful about leaving secure employment in the current climate. Things may get better in the New Year - In Sha Allah


----------



## lisajoneseey (Oct 14, 2008)

catgor_99 said:


> I'm moving to Dubai in Janurary as a civil Engineer in Construction!!
> 
> I am waiting on my visa which is due next week! I haven't heard any news in the last few days/week and I'm worried my new job could be cancelled!!
> 
> ...


Hi Catgor,

Im a Chartered Civil Engineer, up until recently I was actively seeking a move to Dubai but am being a bit more cautious now as I have a secure job in the UK.

If it makes you feel any better im still in touch with a couple of agencies and they are telling me that there is still a demand for Consulting Engineers with certain skills i.e. water, power and bridges. They expect to be actively chasing these skills in the new year. Luckily I have bridges experience. Unfortunately its the building sector that is suffering.

I am going to wait and see what happens.

What sector of civil engineering are you in? It will be interesting from my point of view to know how you get on if you dont mind. Will you be employed by a UK based Consultant/Contractor?

I hope everything goes ok for you, there a lot of scaremongering going on at the moment that would worry the most confident of people.


----------



## catgor_99 (Nov 26, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi catgor_99, did you apply for the visa or the company did


They have my sttested documents and are due for visa completion on dec 8th.

My recruitment agaent says my job is safe but i'm in no humor to trust many people.

Currently out of emplyment so sort of need this job at this stage!!


----------



## catgor_99 (Nov 26, 2008)

lisajoneseey said:


> Hi Catgor,
> 
> Im a Chartered Civil Engineer, up until recently I was actively seeking a move to Dubai but am being a bit more cautious now as I have a secure job in the UK.
> 
> ...


I work in the heavy civil construction sector.
I am apparrantly going to the construction of Dubai water teatment and sewage treatment plant -- which they require.

I dont know how long the contract is for as it is a permanent job!

A lot of residential construction is stopping but that should not affect me.

I will bne working for a dubai company 'Sixco' whom I heard have placed a hiring freeze which may be a good thing for me.

They have all the ppl they require now so maybe my job will be safe!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm with Crazy on this one! A lot of us have learnt the hard way that our move to Dubai was nothing more than a big mistake!

I would be really wary about moving if a company has placed a recruitment freeze - it's the first sign that they are getting ready to offload people and are indeed struggling! I got here 3 months ago and I would say that it has taken little over one month for everything to blow up in our faces!

If you work in construction or real estate (and no matter how in-demand the agents are claiming your skills are), I would say to stay put if you have a secure job, at least until things improve. If there is no construction, then your skills will not be put to any use!! The earliest that things could possibly start improving is about 6-12 months from now. There are talks that there will be a few projects coming online in the New Year but bear in mind that just cause you get appointed on the job in january, it does not mean that money will come in then - it will in all probability still be at least 2-3 months wait, depending on whether the client even decides to pay up!! It seems that in UAE if as a client you decide that you do not fancy paying up, just fire the consultant!

I'm a QS and someone sent me an email about what a QS is - the fool who goes in thinking there is hope and money to be made after everything has gone pear-shaped and the lawyer is the one who cleans up the mess after the QS has left (or more likely given up!)!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with the above - caution definitely recommended.

On a slightly more positive note though, Tuesday was 'National Day' and next week is Eid so a lot of people are on holiday (public sector workers went off after Monday and aren't back until 14th Dec) and the rest are on 'go slow'. If your visa wasn't finalised before Tuesday, there won't be any progress until the 14th so just check with your company.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> I agree with the above - caution definitely recommended.
> 
> On a slightly more positive note though, Tuesday was 'National Day' and next week is Eid so a lot of people are on holiday (public sector workers went off after Monday and aren't back until 14th Dec) and the rest are on 'go slow'. If your visa wasn't finalised before Tuesday, there won't be any progress until the 14th so just check with your company.


You lucky people! I worked on National Day and I will have to work again for Eid! The good news is that we will get the days back as annual leave! I should have worked for the Government - would have spent half the year on holiday!


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I'm with Crazy on this one! A lot of us have learnt the hard way that our move to Dubai was nothing more than a big mistake!
> 
> I would be really wary about moving if a company has placed a recruitment freeze - it's the first sign that they are getting ready to offload people and are indeed struggling! I got here 3 months ago and I would say that it has taken little over one month for everything to blow up in our faces!
> 
> ...


I am working for a property developer and all the projects are on hold for at least 6 months. No developer in their right mind is going to launch a project on Jan 1. Besides all the property management companies (Emaar, Nakheel, Omniyat) have announced job cuts. This is having a ripple effect in construction industry. As Maz rightly said stay where you are until the dust settles.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> I am working for a property developer and all the projects are on hold for at least 6 months. No developer in their right mind is going to launch a project on Jan 1. Besides all the property management companies (Emaar, Nakheel, Omniyat) have announced job cuts. This is having a ripple effect in construction industry. As Maz rightly said stay where you are until the dust settles.



Who do you work for.?

And Maz, im sure its illegal to be working on these days, if labour police catch your company doing that - they can get a massive fine????


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

marc said:


> Who do you work for.?
> 
> And Maz, im sure its illegal to be working on these days, if labour police catch your company doing that - they can get a massive fine????


The company doesn't make us work, if there are deadlines that need to be met, it's either work on your days off or potentially lose a contract.

Lose the contract, lose the cash, lose the cash, company goes bust, lose your job!!

And even if that's not the case if you have pride in your work and enjoy what you do then you don't mind working on your days off - well I don't.


----------



## Moving (Sep 30, 2008)

catgor_99 said:


> I'm moving to Dubai in Janurary as a civil Engineer in Construction!!
> 
> I am waiting on my visa which is due next week! I haven't heard any news in the last few days/week and I'm worried my new job could be cancelled!!
> 
> ...



My husband is an engineer and has just been told yesterday that his offer has been retracted after 3 months of the company organising our move. We both quit our jobs and started to pack and organise our lives around this move. It is an absolute disaster and we are in a mess. Good luck, I hope your company doesn't pull out.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Moving said:


> My husband is an engineer and has just been told yesterday that his offer has been retracted after 3 months of the company organising our move. We both quit our jobs and started to pack and organise our lives around this move. It is an absolute disaster and we are in a mess. Good luck, I hope your company doesn't pull out.


That's so sad. I can understand how bad you feel. This is terrible!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

*Never get between a Headhunter and their money.*



catgor_99 said:


> They have my sttested documents and are due for visa completion on dec 8th.
> 
> My recruitment agaent says my job is safe but i'm in no humor to trust many people.


Hello Catgor

I don't work in the UAE (although my wife and I are thinking very hard about it). And I don't work in construction. 

But two points.

I have had a lot to do with Headhunters. And advance apologies to all Human Resource Consultants of Great Honour, Dignity and Integrity on this forum, but my experience is that many headhunters tend to tell fibs. Particularly in a falling market. The reassurance you have received that *"my job is safe"* turns my sh*t to water. Unless you're certain of this agent's integrity, you may want to exercise caution. She/he gets paid when you start working for your new firm. They may have a trailing commission but most of their money lands when your *ss is on a seat at your new firm. Be careful if you stand between a headhunter and their money.

And, secondly, I have the same thougths as other contributors to this thread. When sizing up a potential new employer, are they on a firm financial footing? And when I find a firm has started squeezing costs, is mandating camel travel rather than flying, implementing a partial job freeze etc, I think that is a worry. Because it usually gets worse before it gets better.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> The company doesn't make us work, if there are deadlines that need to be met, it's either work on your days off or potentially lose a contract.
> 
> Lose the contract, lose the cash, lose the cash, company goes bust, lose your job!!
> 
> And even if that's not the case if you have pride in your work and enjoy what you do then you don't mind working on your days off - well I don't.


Very true! You can be difficult and say no but in the end, you will be the one paying the price, especially in construction. If you don't want to work, there are plenty of unemployed people at the mo who will be quite happy to step in your shoes for half the money!

I work long hours and half of the time I am running on empty by the time the weekend comes round but I still enjoy what I do and have learnt loads in the short time I've been with my company! I'm sure in a few years I will be duly rewarded!

On a brighter note, I get extra days off. By the end of next week, I will have accumulated an extra 3 days leave and if all goes well, I will be at home for New Year's Eve, sleeping off the hard and challenging year I've had! Times are hard at the mo and things will improve so we all just need to do whatever it takes to keep our respective companies afloat and hold on to our jobs!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I heard that the Dubai government are putting a ban on any more ex patriates coming into dubai for work visa's for a while soon...
Again I only "heard" this.....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> I heard that the Dubai government are putting a ban on any more ex patriates coming into dubai for work visa's for a while soon...
> Again I only "heard" this.....


I wouldn't be surprised! Whether they introduce it is another matter. The last rumour I heard was that new visa applicants would need to be able to read, speak and write arabic - that was 3 months ago and nothing has come of it! Mind you, with the way things are done over here, we might wake up tomorrow and find that this is now the law!!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Maz, you are making me smile! Your line about it suddenly being the law tomorrow is spot on.


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

catgor_99 said:


> I'm moving to Dubai in Janurary as a civil Engineer in Construction!!
> 
> I am waiting on my visa which is due next week! I haven't heard any news in the last few days/week and I'm worried my new job could be cancelled!!
> 
> ...


Hey lad, I moved over from Dublin about 6weeks ago and have spent the last 5weeks worrying about my position (in construction). The global recession is seriously affecting the construction and tourism industry here (and obviously financial sectors etc also). A number of very large developments have been postponed, for example the Waterfront development (a 70klm resort) & Trump Towers have completely halted. I spoke with a hotel manager who estimates their business is down by 30-40% on last year. It is rumoured that the largest development company out here (wont name them) is in buy-out talks. The reality is that projects which are out of the ground will be finished because they are worthless unfinished, therefore all financial commitments will be lost. That said we are seeing a scaling back of developments and this I think will continue. Infrastructure projects will go ahead if they are essential. the problem I see now for contractors is that they have more resources than work, either in-hand or on their order book.

My opinion, for what its worth, is if you have nothing to lose at home then you have nothing really to lose out here. You should be very sure though of the firms standing and not rely on the agents opinion. If they are processing your visa perhaps talk to them direct and seek reasurance of the position.
Secondly and again only my opinion, is to hold fire on your partner moving over until you are sure of the situation (I'm assuming she doesn't have employment arranged).
Lastly, if you do decide to move, dont over commit when you get here and have a few quid aside in case it goes nipples-up (I am working with guys who are here a wet day and already have bought cars, jet skies and kitted out apartments with 50" TV's etc). Look for a short term lease or flat share initially.

I hope it works out ok for ye. If ye want to e-mail me or phone me send me a PM and I'll send ye my details.

Best of luck

G


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 25, 2008)

...and to add to the list..Mouchel Parkman Consultants laid off a fair chunk last week also.


----------



## lisajoneseey (Oct 14, 2008)

Jim Wilde said:


> ...and to add to the list..Mouchel Parkman Consultants laid off a fair chunk last week also.



Hi Jim,

Would be interesting where you got the above information from. A good friend of mine works for Mouchel Parkman and has heard nothing of the above. In fact he was of the opinion that they are looking to expand in the new year?

Also MP are an infrastructure consultancy who should be unaffected by the building sector slowdown. If firms like this with diverse portfolios are laying people off then things are looking bad.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The funny thing with redundancy is that a lot of employees are reading about it in the news!!! I've still got friends at my old company and they are massive - they found out about it through the news and to this day, no formal announcement has been made to staff!!! They've just been asked to update their CV and I guess, they've all figured out by now what comes after!!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

lisajoneseey said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Would be interesting where you got the above information from. A good friend of mine works for Mouchel Parkman and has heard nothing of the above. In fact he was of the opinion that they are looking to expand in the new year?
> 
> Also MP are an infrastructure consultancy who should be unaffected by the building sector slowdown. If firms like this with diverse portfolios are laying people off then things are looking bad.



I just got laid off by one of Mouchel's competitors, a large, well known multinational and multidisciplinary engineering consultancy (including infra.).

So yes, things are bad.


----------



## lisajoneseey (Oct 14, 2008)

alli said:


> I just got laid off by one of Mouchel's competitors, a large, well known multinational and multidisciplinary engineering consultancy (including infra.).
> 
> So yes, things are bad.


Hi alli,

Was it a UK based consultants who you worked for? PM me if you dont want to say.

Are you having much luck finding work with other consultants in the region? My cv has been with two major agencies for about a month now and all im getting is things will pick up in the new year. However, im thinking of avoiding Dubai all together now. I even contemplated Qatar


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Qatar is the way forward me thinks!


----------

